# Not just kid stuff



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Handling juveniles on patrol *

From the switchblade-wielding "JDs" of the 1950s to the 9mm-packing "boyz" of today, police have always had a special relationship with youthful offenders. Immaturity makes many kids naturally brash and impulsive, while at the same time their young age limits the range of penalties available in the criminal justice system for deterring their behavior. Juveniles get much of their personal identity and self-esteem through their peers and may feel compelled to put on a tough attitude, to "not let those cops push me around." Also, for juveniles who have been mistreated by family members, school authorities, neighborhood merchants and other adults, the police may become the symbolic surrogate authoritarian focal point for all their rage and resentment. Unfortunately, many of these youths may have had unpleasant clashes with law enforcement in the past, which only serves to further poison their attitude toward the next police encounter. As with all citizens encountered on patrol, your interaction with juvenile subjects will have repercussions for future officers who deal with these youths. This is all the more so for juveniles because their ideas, conceptions and opinions of police may still be forming, and how you handle an encounter may have a powerful effect in influencing their lifelong perception of the law and its representatives.

*Dealing with potentially dangerous juvenile behavior*

As with all citizens, your general attitude should convey a combination of courtesy, respect and firm, no-nonsense commitment to enforcing the law. Especially because juveniles are quick to size up adult insecurities, it is important to remember the difference between authoritativeness and authoritarianism - think of the contrasting styles of TV's Mayberry Sheriff Andy Taylor: calm, commanding presence = _authoritative_, vs. Deputy Barney Fife's blustery, defensive posturing = _authoritarian_. 
Part of respect is giving your full attention. No matter how young the suspected offender is, actively listen to what he or she is saying. If he or she appears to be making poor excuses, take them seriously and explain why you do or do not accept the reasons. If more than one officer is present, avoid talking about the juvenile as if he or she is not there. Also, kids may be more concrete and sensitive to disrespect than adults, so be careful about making even innocent, well-meaning jokes, which may be taken as an insult by a young subject. 
In terms of actual enforcement, use your discretion. Strictness or leniency may depend on the subject and the situation. No one can tell you not to enforce the law, but there may be times that you feel that by overlooking a minor infraction, you may accrue a trove of good will that can lead to greater cooperation and less trouble in the future. On the other hand, you always have to be careful not to be played for a chump, thereby eroding your authority and encouraging future escalating lawlessness by showing a juvenile that he or she can get away with misbehavior. As in most discretionary situations, use your training, your judgment and your experience with the neighborhood culture of your patrol area.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/patrol-issues/articles/1676339/


----------

